# Happy New Year from Brody!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We have had a hectic year and just moved across the country a month ago so things have been crazy! But just wanted to post a couple new pics of Brody and his ball.  He has settled in great at the new house. Really, as long as he has a ball he is a happy boy. 

Happy New Year and lets hope that 2013 is a great one for all of us.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is a beautiful boy! Glad he has settled in. Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy New Year Tracy and Brody!!

Isn't it nice when they settle in their new home quickly! It makes the transition go a lot easier!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Happy New Year to you all,and enjoy your new home it looks beautiful


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy New Year Tracy & Brody! ccasion2:

Tracy, I wish your family health and happiness!

Lots of kisses from us all.


ps: Brody looks very handsome, and I really like his id tag.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Tracy and Brody !! 
Brody looks so handsome as always. i'm glad to hear he has settled in nicely in his new home


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy new year  his fur is so shiny, he's really beautiful x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Happy New Year! You must be so relieved that you are this side of the move 
I'm sure Brody is very relieved that you remembered to pack his balls -he's adorable as always!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy New Year! Seeing pics of Brody and his ball never gets old.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy New Year to you both! Moving is a pain. I know you are glad that is over.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Brody is such a handsome little guy! Happy New Year to you!ccasion7:ccasion9:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy New Year! Brody looks great as always


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy New Year!!!

I hope it is a great year for you and your family


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy new year


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy New Year to you too Brody....glad you like your new house...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Evelyn said:


> He is a beautiful boy! Glad he has settled in. Happy New Year to you and yours.


Thanks! Moving is never easy, but hopefully 2013 will be a great year.



Angel1210 said:


> Happy New Year Tracy and Brody!!
> 
> Isn't it nice when they settle in their new home quickly! It makes the transition go a lot easier!!


You are exactly right! It sure makes it easier when they settle in. Brody was right at home after just a few days. I am still trying to figure out where I put everything. ha.



michele said:


> Happy New Year to you all,and enjoy your new home it looks beautiful


Thanks Michele. Today the lake is completely frozen behind the house and people were out ice skating on it! 



~LS~ said:


> Happy New Year Tracy & Brody! ccasion2:
> 
> Tracy, I wish your family health and happiness!
> 
> ...


Thanks LS! I hope that 2013 is a great year for you and your family. I got his ID tag on etsy, as you could probably guess. 



Missygal said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thank you so much!!



elaina said:


> Happy New Year Tracy and Brody !!
> Brody looks so handsome as always. i'm glad to hear he has settled in nicely in his new home


Thanks Elaine - he is doing well and we are slowly adapting! Moving from KS to Utah was quite a change! We have had a lot of snow already, over 8 inches. 



Rach_Hudson said:


> Happy new year  his fur is so shiny, he's really beautiful x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! You are so kind!



Aquarius said:


> Happy New Year! You must be so relieved that you are this side of the move
> I'm sure Brody is very relieved that you remembered to pack his balls -he's adorable as always!


Thank you Jane - oh yes, we are SO GLAD to be moved and settling into the new house. Our house in Wichita just sold so things are coming together. Finally. 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Happy New Year! Seeing pics of Brody and his ball never gets old.


Awww thanks! Sometimes I think I post too many pics! 



MiniGrace said:


> Happy New Year to you both! Moving is a pain. I know you are glad that is over.


Oh yes it is! I underestimated what a PAIN it is! I'm glad that we are on the downhill side now.



Pookypeds said:


> Brody is such a handsome little guy! Happy New Year to you!ccasion7:ccasion9:


Thank you Shelly! I hope that you are feeling better and that 2013 is a healthy and happy year for you.



missy_r said:


> Happy New Year! Brody looks great as always


Thanks so much!! 



intent2smile said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> I hope it is a great year for you and your family
> 
> ...


Thank you. I hope this new year is good to you and yours as well. I still think of Bella and she will never be forgotten.



*Chloe* said:


> Happy new year


Thanks so much! That boy in your siggy is just gorgeous. What a beauty!



nabi said:


> Happy New Year to you too Brody....glad you like your new house...


Thank you! He is so adaptable. As long as he has a ball in his mouth and the sun on his back - he is happy.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brody boy!! He looks great Tracy.  Love him...and his ball! hehe


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> Brody boy!! He looks great Tracy.  Love him...and his ball! hehe


Thanks Heather! I just haven't had much computer time at all! But wanted to say that I LOVE your new boy Chaos! :love5: Hopefully 2013 will be a good and calm year! I'd even go for "boring" right about now! ha!


----------



## Labergez (Nov 30, 2012)

my best wishes to all wish you a very happy new year 2013


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats on the new home! He is such a cutie!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Brody --I think we are not in Kansas anymore !! god bless and Happy New Year !!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Happy New Year Tracy and handsome little Brody. I'm glad you are getting settled in your lovely new place. Love seeing photos of Brody. Such a handsome guy.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Brody is as handsome as ever! 
Brody and his balls lol Funny boy! 
His buddy Willy says hi, long time no see


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Labergez said:


> my best wishes to all wish you a very happy new year 2013


Thanks and back to you! 



Ay Chi-mama said:


> Congrats on the new home! He is such a cutie!


Thanks so much. 



rubia said:


> Oh Brody --I think we are not in Kansas anymore !! god bless and Happy New Year !!


LOL! No, we are definitely NOT in KS anymore! haha! We have 8 inches of snow and more on the way. 



KayC said:


> Happy New Year Tracy and handsome little Brody. I'm glad you are getting settled in your lovely new place. Love seeing photos of Brody. Such a handsome guy.


Thank you Kay! Just seeing these comments. Thanks so much.



Tracilea said:


> Brody is as handsome as ever!
> Brody and his balls lol Funny boy!
> His buddy Willy says hi, long time no see


OMG HOW ARE YOU?! It's been so long! Too long! You must post some new pics.  I am so happy to see you back! How is sweet Willy?! Catch us all up!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy belated new year! We were in Jamaica for New Years


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Happy belated new year! We were in Jamaica for New Years


Sherri, what a wonderful place to be to ring in the new year! Wow! Was it warm and sunny?  We have a big winter storm here in Utah with about 8 inches of snow and maybe more on the way. :coolwink:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Sherri, what a wonderful place to be to ring in the new year! Wow! Was it warm and sunny?  We have a big winter storm here in Utah with about 8 inches of snow and maybe more on the way. :coolwink:


It was hot and sunny everyday! It was amazing we went to sandals resort in Ocho rios Jamaica I highly recommend this resort! It was 31-33 Celsius everyday it only rained once for 1 hour 

When I got home ninja thought he was Jamaican now instead of Mexican


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG I just love this boy! Tracy you are in Utah now?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> It was hot and sunny everyday! It was amazing we went to sandals resort in Ocho rios Jamaica I highly recommend this resort! It was 31-33 Celsius everyday it only rained once for 1 hour
> 
> When I got home ninja thought he was Jamaican now instead of Mexican


What a fabulous picture !!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> It was hot and sunny everyday! It was amazing we went to sandals resort in Ocho rios Jamaica I highly recommend this resort! It was 31-33 Celsius everyday it only rained once for 1 hour
> 
> When I got home ninja thought he was Jamaican now instead of Mexican


OMG how cute is that?! Hilarious! Should be on a poster or something!! I have seen commercials for that resort. It just looks heavenly. What fun.



pam6400 said:


> OMG I just love this boy! Tracy you are in Utah now?


Hey Pam! Yes! We moved to Utah the second week of November so we are just getting used to things. Lots of snow. Lots of mormons.  Actually everyone we have met has been super super nice. I have no complaints at all. This is a beautiful place and we are fortunate that Boeing here was hiring. Our Boeing plant in Wichita is closing this year so we had to either take a layoff or go to another plant. It was a stressful year... he interviewed for and we considered Oklahoma City, San Antonio, Charleston, Mesa, Seattle, and finally Salt Lake City. We decided SLC was the best fit. Love it here so far and anxious to see what the summer is like. We have about 8 inches of snow right now. Our house in Wichita just closed yesterday so there's no going back.... :coolwink:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I know! Way too long! lol Willy is doing really good. He is still my sweet lil heart dog. He melts me with a look!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Sherri.....lol Ninja is still as handome as ever! LOVE his new hat lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy New Year!
Love seeing new pics of Brody. 
He has always been one of my favs. x


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy New Year to you Brody You handsome little guy!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! Utah huh? You didn't go south? Did you find all the butchers etc to get the good meats for Brody?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Huly said:


> Love it! Utah huh? You didn't go south? Did you find all the butchers etc to get the good meats for Brody?


ha! No we didn't go south! Thanks for all your good help though when we were considering Charleston. We absolutely LOVED Folly Beach where Courtney got married and sure enjoyed visiting Charleston. We went out with a realtor for a full day and looked at houses, most in the Summerville area and really liked it. It just didn't seem quite like the right 'fit' though. We could have made it work, sure, but just felt like we should keep looking and see what else was out there. Glad we did because we do LOVE Utah. We bought a house on a lake about 20 minutes from Salt Lake City and have mountain views everywhere you look. Can't get more perfect than that! 

Brody is still eating the meats we brought from home. ha! I packed a cooler with ice and brought some venison cuts (tongue, liver, heart) as well as some bison kidney, liver, and heart that I had so his freezer is full. I fill in his bony parts with cornish hens and he gets the same pork and beef that we eat so he's doing fine.  I will try and score some meats when I have this stuff finished up. I did notice a rural area close to here that has llama, sheep, and cattle - so may see about that when his supply runs low.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> ha! No we didn't go south! Thanks for all your good help though when we were considering Charleston. We absolutely LOVED Folly Beach where Courtney got married and sure enjoyed visiting Charleston. We went out with a realtor for a full day and looked at houses, most in the Summerville area and really liked it. It just didn't seem quite like the right 'fit' though. We could have made it work, sure, but just felt like we should keep looking and see what else was out there. Glad we did because we do LOVE Utah. We bought a house on a lake about 20 minutes from Salt Lake City and have mountain views everywhere you look. Can't get more perfect than that!
> 
> Brody is still eating the meats we brought from home. ha! I packed a cooler with ice and brought some venison cuts (tongue, liver, heart) as well as some bison kidney, liver, and heart that I had so his freezer is full. I fill in his bony parts with cornish hens and he gets the same pork and beef that we eat so he's doing fine.  I will try and score some meats when I have this stuff finished up. I did notice a rural area close to here that has llama, sheep, and cattle - so may see about that when his supply runs low.


Awesome! That is great! I am so happy for you. Sounds beautiful! It is hard adjusting to a new area and finding everything you had before. I am so glad y'all are happy! Does Brody get more snow now?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh yeah we have snow!~ Right now we have about 8 inches on the ground. Hubby has to shovel off some grass so he has a place to go potty. He doesn't stay outside long at ALL because it is so cold. This morning it's 2 degrees. Absolutely frigid!!! But who wouldn't love the view?! 

This is the view from the deck. The lake is frozen now. People ice skate, play hockey on it, or cross country ski. 



















And this is Brody's favorite spot and favorite thing to do.... sleep in the sun. ha!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That is awesome! Just gorgeous! WOW! LOL That would be my BG but you would not get her out at all! Cold and wet forget it but Sonny would try to ice chi skate the lake LOL


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a little bit late but Happy New Year to you all! Beautiful pictures of where you now live! And Brody is as cute as ever!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> I'm a little bit late but Happy New Year to you all! Beautiful pictures of where you now live! And Brody is as cute as ever!


Thank you Shelly and I hope that 2013 is a great year for all of us. How are you feeling?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow Tracy, awesome location! Wow wow wow! Paradise! 
It's so nice to see hunky Brody too!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Oh wow Tracy, awesome location! Wow wow wow! Paradise!
> It's so nice to see hunky Brody too!


Thanks LS! Yes, Utah is quite a change from Kansas!! We are slowly getting used to it. Love the mountains. Brody is happy wherever we are. He's not likin' the snow too much, but its sunny here most days so he just lays in the sun! Can't wait for summer and to see how the lake and mountains look at different times of the year.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Thanks LS! Yes, Utah is quite a change from Kansas!! We are slowly getting used to it. Love the mountains. Brody is happy wherever we are. He's not likin' the snow too much, but its sunny here most days so he just lays in the sun! Can't wait for summer and to see how the lake and mountains look at different times of the year.



Oh yes! Can you imagine the reflection of the clouds and mountains in that
lake?! And all the greenery! Awww!!! I know moving can be stressful and it can
be difficult to adjust, but I hope you feel at home very soon so you could fully
take in all this beauty. I wish you guys all the best.


----------

